# How do I make my body move more fluidly/smoothly?



## Black (Sep 14, 2017)

https://youtu.be/hiBdHIkKrvk

I practice my ballhandling and shooting a lot, and I'm working on getting more athletic. But even still my body moves "stern" and stiff and slow. It makes my moves extremely guardable. How do I fix this? How do I become more smooth/fluid?


----------



## m13nga (Oct 29, 2017)

$leeper


----------



## amzoun9595 (Mar 7, 2019)

With your crossover it's all about being able to do all your moves subconsciously and string together moves to suit the situation as opposed to what you've practiced. Try to string together simple moves with a clear idea in your mind what the benefit of it will be because otherwise you'll be doing what the and1 type players do; dribbling stationery with a bunch of moves you've learnt in spare time.

Outside of your crossover all i can think of is form on your jumpshot and overall movement with the ball which comes down to pivots, hop steps, jumping etc comfortably with either foot.






Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1


----------

